# Carolina or Three-Way?



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

What's better for cat fishing? Carolina rig or three-way swivel setup...What have you had better luck with? Thanks guys


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Look up the fish finder rig that's what I like to run its a lot like a carolina rig but you can take the sinker off when your done

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

Seems like a nice combination between the two rigs, thanks for the input. I'll have to try it out!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the carolina rig its what I always use with no rolls but may try some others this got some 3 way swivels so gonna use that some with some bank sinkers since I have both molds gonna make some of both


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Depends on season and conditions. I like the 3 way on a tightline in the winter when bites are very light and i can suspend the bait about 2" off the bottom. I also like the 3 way when river fishing and im trying too keep the bait up off the bottom and i can slowly lift and drop until ive walked the baits back into a pile of wood semi snagproof

The Carolina rig is best for most applications when shore casting or anchored from the boat when using cut or live bait. Give us some details on how your fishing shore boat? River or lakes? Current ? Types of baits and species your targeting

Salmonid


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Carolina is my go to


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Carolina is all i use


----------



## Scott M (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone ever try that santee rig? I'm curious to try it.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Santee rigs all the time for channels. I picked up several 100 cigar bobbers just for this rig.



Scott M said:


> Anyone ever try that santee rig? I'm curious to try it.


----------

